# New Russian Military Uniforms



## Sam Dhanraj

The red star gave way to the two-headed eagle !!!







Dress uniform for Army generals (foreground), Air Force generals (center) and Navy admirals. Deputy Defense Minister and Chief of Logistics Vladimir Isakov said President Putin who inspected about 70 uniforms gave his approval.





Field dress for ladies serving in the Army. Men&#8217;s and women&#8217;s uniforms were shown





Winter dress uniform for Army personnel.





Uniform for women serving in the Navy





Overalls for Air Force pilots.







Winter uniforms for women


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

New field uniforms for Army personnel





Dress uniform for Army personnel





Uniforms for Air Force aerobatic teams





Navy uniform for rescue operations.





Standard uniforms for Army, Air Force and Navy generals and admirals


All Photo Source- en.rian.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Some More

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## solid snake

Looks nice. Pakistan's armed forces seriously need new uniforms.


----------



## Manticore

i approve....


----------



## ice_man

ANTIBODY said:


> i approve....


 
gaya rozaaa!!!!  i should just drink water now


----------



## Tshering22

Very nice uniforms. Though some Russians I talked to are not that pleased with the "schoolboy" color (as they call it for the grey). Liked the green MARPAT digital camo those Russian soldiers are wearing. Indian military needs a serious revamp from the colonial era colors that we still have.


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

Liking the uniforms, thanks for the pics


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhhhhhhhhh guys please stop it its god dam 3 years old new uniform


----------



## Numba9hockey

Always been a fan of Russian Military Uniforms, good stuff..........


----------



## Rao Sahab

nice uniforms


----------

